# PDF TT Brochure



## daveyh70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anybody have a link to a MK1 PDF Brochure? I have just got my 53 plate TTC and I am would like to see what was said about it when it was new.

Thanks


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Sent PM but this should be it.

http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/ttc.pdf


----------



## daveyh70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks that is perfect.......


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's the self study programme which has loads of info. There was a colour leaflet flyer, two page I think, that had pictures of the dash warning symbols which I found useful too. I'd like to find a link to that again but it appears to have gone  . Does anybody know where that is now?


----------



## Evonutter (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi, I am just about to pick a Jan 04 ttc and was wondering if anyone has a PDF of the specs of the 04 ttc 3.2 dsg

I have been lurking around for a couple of weeks.

should have picked it up last week, but the wife had thrown away the log book on my Evo, so the kind people at DVLA are sending out a duplicate (Â£25.00 poorer)

Cheers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Evo to TT, fancied a few more creature comforts ?


----------



## Evonutter (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi, Evo was awesome, but also awesome on maintenance, always fancied a tt, would have bought newer but the Evo lost so much money, had to settle for Mk1,

Also wanted a better sound system :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Evonutter said:


> Hi, Evo was awesome, but also awesome on maintenance, always fancied a tt, would have bought newer but the Evo lost so much money, *had to settle for Mk1*,
> 
> Also wanted a better sound system :lol:


Welcome to the forum. 

You don't 'settle' for a TT. (there IS only one btw...original and best.) :wink:


----------



## Evonutter (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks,

biting at the bit slightly :lol:

need the log book


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

daveyh70 said:


> Thanks that is perfect.......


Davey, you might find this one an interesting read as well (18 pages).
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_intro/intro1.html

Be careful though, you might end up a 'TT anorak' like the rest of us :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

this one is fun too! 
http://www.wak-tt.com/ttbuild/ttvision.wmv


----------



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi WAK,

Thanks again your a top Bloke.

Baz


----------

